# Verdi's Requiem - best performance/recording?



## adtsang

On the event of his's 203rd birthday, I thought I'd pose the traditional "which is best" question with regards to Giuseppe Verdi's 1874 "opera in ecclesiastical robes."

The performance from this past Proms with the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment led by Marin Alsop really caught on with me.


----------



## Pugg

My two absolute favourites are: 

Verdi:Requiem
Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass)
Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, Fritz Reiner on Decca and very close second:


Verdi: Requiem
Renata Scotto, Agnes Baltsa, Veriano Luchetti and Evgeny Nesterenko
Philharmonia Orchestra & Ambrosian Chorus, Riccardo Muti
Formerly on EMI now Warner


----------



## joen_cph

Bernstein/Sony.

Unusual, somewhat historical corner: Markevitch/philips

Reiner is giving the work a broad, "symphonic" reading, but downplaying contrasts somewhat


----------



## Azol

joen_cph said:


> Bernstein/Sony.


Desert island recording!

Arroyo, Veasey, Domingo, Raimondi. Perfection!


----------



## hpowders

If you really care about the Verdi Requiem then you must investigate the Arturo Toscanini performances.


----------



## Jerry

adtsang said:


> The performance from this past Proms with the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment led by Marin Alsop really caught on with me.


Wow.
That's a stupendous performance (and recording).

Thanks so much for sharing the link! :tiphat:


----------



## Bruckner Anton

Karajan and Abbado had several recordings respectively. I thinks they are fantastic. I wont recommend historical recordings.


----------



## Becca

Carlo Maria Giulini - Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus
Elisabeth SCHWARZKOPF (soprano), Christa LUDWIG (mezzo-soprano), Nicolai GEDDA (Tenor), Nicolai GHIAUROV (Bass)


----------



## Pugg

​
Watched this yesterday, it's lonely at the top.


----------



## Varick

Pugg said:


> Verdi:Requiem
> Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass)
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, Fritz Reiner on Decca and very close second:


This is THE one. Many others out there but none so rich, massive, great, and divine!



Pugg said:


> ​
> Watched this yesterday, it's lonely at the top.


However, if they ever released this on CD, it certainly would give Reiner's a run for it's money, perhaps surpass it. Why oh why will they not release this on CD, I have no idea!

Pugg, two Home Runs in the same thread. Well done!

V


----------



## Heck148

Pugg said:


> Verdi:Requiem
> Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass)
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, Fritz Reiner on Decca


This is one of my favorites, also - others:

Toscanini/NBC/1951
Solti/CSO - 6/77


----------



## Pugg

Varick said:


> This is THE one. Many others out there but none so rich, massive, great, and divine!
> 
> However, if they ever released this on CD, it certainly would give Reiner's a run for it's money, perhaps surpass it. Why oh why will they not release this on CD, I have no idea!
> 
> Pugg, two Home Runs in the same thread. Well done!
> 
> V


I do wish they filmed it better though, the staging is absurd.


----------



## TxllxT

Karajan 1972, because of the rhythmic crescendo build up with big drums.


----------



## Pugg

TxllxT said:


> Karajan 1972, because of the rhythmic crescendo build up with big drums.


Like this one also, bit "opera" like performance.
( for me that is )


----------



## DavidA

Versions I have:

Toscanini - 1939 and 1952

Fricsay - tremendous performance in mono

Guilin - given at a Prom. Much better than his studio version

Gardiner - period instruments - really top notch

Muti - height of drama 

Morani on Naxos - really, really good

Toscanini's have authenticity but you really need good sound for this work.


----------



## shadowdancer

As already pointed out, I would like to echo the Toscanini recommendation. If for nothing else, at least for cultural purpose. 
Another personal favorite is:
Rec 1967
Sir Georg Solti & Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Note: together also with a very young and strong Pavarotti


----------



## hpowders

The Robert Shaw performance is very good. One should also listen to any Toscanini performance available.


----------



## CVM

*Interesting oddball version?*

I just ordered this one - hasn't yet arrived. 1961 radio performance with a strong customer review on Amazon, and with Nicolai Gedda doing the tenor part and a conductor I absolutely adore - but with no idea how he handled this music! I look forward to hearing this in about ten days....


----------



## amfortas

CVM said:


> I just ordered this one - hasn't yet arrived. 1961 radio performance with a strong customer review on Amazon, and with Nicolai Gedda doing the tenor part and a conductor I absolutely adore - but with no idea how he handled this music! I look forward to hearing this in about ten days....
> 
> View attachment 89954


From what I hear, that Christa Ludwig may amount to something, too.


----------



## CVM

Weird! Yes, you're right, and I had her name typed in the message but somehow edited it out while correcting my notoriously abysmal typing. Too busy getting the hang of posting photos, to pay attention to my text! Sorry, and thanks!


----------



## Pugg

CVM said:


> I just ordered this one - hasn't yet arrived. 1961 radio performance with a strong customer review on Amazon, and with Nicolai Gedda doing the tenor part and a conductor I absolutely adore - but with no idea how he handled this music! I look forward to hearing this in about ten days....
> 
> View attachment 89954


A pinch of salt on Amazon reviewers is necessary.


----------



## Canaeus

I always liked the Riccardo Muti recording from 1990, performed by Luciano Pavarotti, Cheryl Studer, Dolora Zajick, Samuel Ramey, with the Coro Del Teatro Alla Scala, Milano.


----------



## hpowders

If you want to hear the greatest performances of the Verdi Requiem, listen to the Toscanini performances.

The sound isn't the greatest on any of them, but the intensity and inspiration shine through!


----------



## Pugg

Canaeus said:


> I always liked the Riccardo Muti recording from 1990, performed by Luciano Pavarotti, Cheryl Studer, Dolora Zajick, Samuel Ramey, with the Coro Del Teatro Alla Scala, Milano.


His first recording : Scotto/ Baltsa, et all, is much better in my humble opinion.
Great sound also.


----------



## Barelytenor

Pugg said:


> My two absolute favourites are:
> 
> Verdi:Requiem
> Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass)
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, Fritz Reiner on Decca:


This!!!!!!!

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Barelytenor

hpowders said:


> The Robert Shaw performance is very good. One should also listen to any Toscanini performance available.


I have four editions of the Verdi Requiem but one of them is with the Robert Shaw Chorale and Toscanini conducting, with soloists Herva Nelli (sop), Fedora Barbieri (alt), Giuseppe di Stefano (tenor), and Cesare Siepi (bass). Wonderful interpretation (not great sound), but my overwhelming favorite is the Leontyne Price-Rosalind Elias-Jussi Bjoerling-Giorgio Tozzi recording with Fritz Reiner and the Vienna Philharmonic.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pugg

Barelytenor said:


> I have four editions of the Verdi Requiem but one of them is with the Robert Shaw Chorale and Toscanini conducting, with soloists Herva Nelli (sop), Fedora Barbieri (alt), Giuseppe di Stefano (tenor), and Cesare Siepi (bass). Wonderful interpretation (not great sound), but my overwhelming favorite is the Leontyne Price-Rosalind Elias-Jussi Bjoerling-Giorgio Tozzi recording with Fritz Reiner and the Vienna Philharmonic.
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> George


This is such good reading George!


----------



## Barelytenor

Pugg said:


> This is such good reading George!


Oh well we both get to the same place, you just got there first. If I were a better reader I would have been a better writer too!

Congratulations on your Excellent taste!

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## DavidA

hpowders said:


> If you want to hear the greatest performances of the Verdi Requiem, listen to the Toscanini performances.
> 
> The sound isn't the greatest on any of them, but the intensity and inspiration shine through!


I agree. They have great historical value as Toscanini knew Verdi and played under him. However, the sonics are very limited.


----------



## Vaneyes

Toscanini is crazy good (1.21.51). He shouts! ha ha






For more "normal" listening (rec.1984)...


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Toscanini is crazy good (1.21.51). He shouts! ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more "normal" listening (rec.1984)...


I like his earlier recording much more, this is one made just for the making of digital era.


----------



## lluissineu

I have Barbirolli, Giulini, Solti and Muti in Cd. watched in youtube Abbado (gheorghiu, Barcellona, allagna... BPO), Abbado/LSO with M Price, Muti/CSO, Bychkov BBCSO.

I would chose Giulini (like Becca). 

Abbado/BPO with The Orfeón Donostiarra is wonderful and Bychkov's recording (proms) is very good.

I promise to listen to Reiner (first option of Pugg). If this Is his choice, it must be a good version.


----------



## Pugg

lluissineu said:


> I have Barbirolli, Giulini, Solti and Muti in Cd. watched in youtube Abbado (gheorghiu, Barcellona, allagna... BPO), Abbado/LSO with M Price, Muti/CSO, Bychkov BBCSO.
> 
> I would chose Giulini (like Becca).
> 
> Abbado/BPO with The Orfeón Donostiarra is wonderful and Bychkov's recording (proms) is very good.
> 
> I promise to listen to Reiner (first option of Pugg). If this Is his choice, it must be a good version.


Now I am curious about _your _verdict


----------



## hpowders

I know sound is important, but even so, Toscanini should be heard. He was one of the greatest of Verdi conductors....perhaps THE greatest.


----------



## satoru

My pick for the best soprano for Verdi's Requiem is Leontyne Price. The opening theme of the whole piece (in A minor, played by cello) returns in B flat minor at the third part of "Libera me" (bar 132), sung by Soprano in ppp, accompanied only by the chorus. This is the place I decide whether I like the soprano or not. Leontyne Price is superb here, giving me goose bumps every time I hear this section. 

Price recorded Requiem at least 7 times: with Ormandy (1957), Reiner (1960), Karajan (1967), Solti (1977), Matačić (1979), Levine (1982) and López-Cobos (1983). I only listened to 4 of these yet, but my pick is with Solti. I'm glad to see some of these recordings are picked by others here. Yeah!!


----------



## lluissineu

Just listened to Reiner /wiener P. (With L. Price). Pugg, Thanks for discovering this version to me. Sound Is incredible for a 1960 recording. The orchestra is superb. Reiner knows how to build an almost perfect masterpiece. 

I agree with Satoru about L. Price.

But...

Listening to Verdi's requiem Is mainly emocional for me. I need to cry, to feel sadness, anger... And that's why I need Giulini. I enjoyed Reiner's and even I'd recommend it as a superb version, but if I want to feel all these emotions, then I need Giulini/philharmonia O. Schwarzkopf/ludwig... (Even admitting that L. Price Is unbeatable).

I watched both Abbado's 'libera me' (LSO with The welch Price -margaret- and Berlin PO with A gheorghiu.) It's always shocked me The way she says The last 'libera me domine de morte aeterna in die illa tremenda'. Many sopranos seem to ask for mercy or to be praying, but Gheorghiu is scared and demands it, showing desperation. Love it.

Toscanini will be my next go (following hpowders advice).


----------



## Pugg

> Just listened to Reiner /wiener P. (With L. Price). Pugg, Thanks for discovering this version to me. Sound Is incredible for a 1960 recording. The orchestra is superb. Reiner knows how to build an almost perfect masterpiece.
> 
> I agree with Satoru about L. Price.


It is alright, we all see / hear things in another perspective, as for demanding in the libera me , try Scotto on the Muti set .


----------



## satoru

Pugg said:


> It is alright, we all see / hear things in another perspective, as for demanding in the libera me , try Scotto on the Muti set .


Yeah, I listened to Muti/Scotto and it's dramatic. I also listened to the Reiner/Price recording. Oh my, it was superb! Price's voice and the sound are both great. Thanks for the introduction.

PS. There is a mistake in the above list of Verdi Requiem recordings with L. Price. The last was not Leontyne but Margaret Price. Stupid me ...


----------



## Pugg

satoru said:


> Yeah, I listened to Muti/Scotto and it's dramatic. I also listened to the Reiner/Price recording. Oh my, it was superb! Price's voice and the sound are both great. Thanks for the introduction.
> 
> PS. There is a mistake in the above list of Verdi Requiem recordings with L. Price. The last was not Leontyne but Margaret Price. Stupid me ...


On you tube is a Karajan recording with L price and Pavarotti, check that one out also.
( if you have the time)


----------



## Varick

Pugg said:


> A pinch of salt on Amazon reviewers is necessary.


True, but there are some amazing reviewers on Amazon. When I'm ready to purchase an unfamiliar piece or a piece I would like another recording of, I check out 7 or 8 or so regular reviewers who's tastes are simpatico with mine, and make a purchasing decision based on that.

It took a long time to find a bunch of (good and thorough) reviewers that I found have similar tastes, but now that I have them, I refer to them often and it saves me a lot of time. More often than not, I am not disappointed.

V


----------



## hpowders

Varick said:


> True, but there are some amazing reviewers on Amazon. When I'm ready to purchase an unfamiliar piece or a piece I would like another recording of, I check out 7 or 8 or so regular reviewers who's tastes are simpatico with mine, and make a purchasing decision based on that.
> 
> It took a long time to find a bunch of (good and thorough) reviewers that I found have similar tastes, but now that I have them, I refer to them often and it saves me a lot of time. More often than not, I am not disappointed.
> 
> V


I agree. Some of the Amazon reviewers are extraordinary, a couple of them, TC members.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

DavidA said:


> Gardiner - period instruments - really top notch.


Another vote for the Gardiner set - it's my favourite overall, I think. Not only a fine rendition of the _Requiem_, but the _Quattro Pezzi Sacri_ "filler" is a great bonus.

Of the "classic" recordings, it's probably the Reiner (Price, Björling etc) for me. Of more recent vintage, I really enjoyed Antonio Pappano's rendition on EMI/Warner.


----------



## Pugg

Varick said:


> True, but there are some amazing reviewers on Amazon. When I'm ready to purchase an unfamiliar piece or a piece I would like another recording of, I check out 7 or 8 or so regular reviewers who's tastes are simpatico with mine, and make a purchasing decision based on that.
> 
> It took a long time to find a bunch of (good and thorough) reviewers that I found have similar tastes, but now that I have them, I refer to them often and it saves me a lot of time. More often than not, I am not disappointed.
> 
> V


If you are satisfied, who am I to hold you back.:cheers:


----------



## AfterHours

I'd probably go with Giulini/Philharmonia (1962)

...though it's a crowded field, and based on the users here, I'm going to have to check out Reiner's rendition.


----------



## hpowders

Any set with the name "Toscanini" written on the cover for performance. 

I would rather compromise on the recording to listen to communicative musical greatness any day.


----------



## Pugg

AfterHours said:


> I'd probably go with Giulini/Philharmonia (1962)
> 
> ...though it's a crowded field, and based on the users here, I'm going to have to check out Reiner's rendition.


I am sure you will be stunned by it.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

I will add my all time favorite, since I don't see it mentioned:









Despite the dated 1954 sound (albeit in studio), you can't beat this one for sheer intensity and unforgettable commitment. Many may know De Sabata from his Tosca with Callas, considered the greatest opera recording of all time. Unfortunately he made all too few recordings. But he was for me easily one of the handful of greatest conductors we have on record. Unlike Toscanini, he was not only electric but also flexible. Also the chorus is unforgettable as well as the dream team of soloists (the younger Schwarzkopf here is more fierce and agile than in her later recording with Giulini)

"Second place" for me rests with an even older recording - Serafin's 1939 version with Caniglia/Stignani/Gigli/Pinza. The two male soloists are worth the price alone, but the brisk performance as a whole sizzles and sounds great on the Dutton label.

And then I would agree with others on Giulini for a stereo version, with Fricsay not far behind (both stereo and mono). I admire Toscanini's various versions more than I love them.


----------



## Pugg

Brahmsianhorn said:


> I will add my all time favorite, since I don't see it mentioned:
> 
> View attachment 93381
> 
> 
> Despite the dated 1954 sound (albeit in studio), you can't beat this one for sheer intensity and unforgettable commitment. Many may know De Sabata from his Tosca with Callas, considered the greatest opera recording of all time. Unfortunately he made all too few recordings. But he was for me easily one of the handful of greatest conductors we have on record. Unlike Toscanini, he was not only electric but also flexible. Also the chorus is unforgettable as well as the dream team of soloists (the younger Schwarzkopf here is more fierce and agile than in her later recording with Giulini)
> 
> "Second place" for me rests with an even older recording - Serafin's 1939 version with Caniglia/Stignani/Gigli/Pinza. The two male soloists are worth the price alone, but the brisk performance as a whole sizzles and sounds great on the Dutton label.
> 
> And then I would agree with others on Giulini for a stereo version, with Fricsay not far behind (both stereo and mono). I admire Toscanini's various versions more than I love them.


I only like the mezzo on that recording.


----------



## Granate

My favourites are tied, also a bit distorted: Giulini Warner 1962 and Solti Decca 1967
The Karajan 70s is also really good and balanced...
Celibidache Warner is really well recorded but too slow.


----------



## hpowders

Arturo Toscanini, but with compromised sound.

However if one is a music lover, one makes allowances.


----------



## Holden4th

Pugg said:


> ​
> Watched this yesterday, it's lonely at the top.


This is numero uno for me as well. I have versions by Toscanini, the one on his Immortal Performances RCA CD is outstanding but doesn't match this - maybe the sound gets in the way. I also have the Reiner, one of the Fricsay pair, de Sabata, Muti, Giulini and Serafin. I know this sounds morbid but when a friend, relative or person of great note dies, I play the Verdi Requiem in their honour. Nowadays, it's always this HvK. It can bring me to tears - especially the Recordare and the Lacrymosa.


----------



## MAS

Pugg said:


> ​
> Watched this yesterday, it's lonely at the top.


This is one of my favorites, had it transferred to CD.


----------



## MAS

My favorites in order.


----------



## Lorenz

Hi,

From the age of about 16 I like classical music, that is, as long as there wasn't any singing involved. Later in 1988 I recorded the live performance of Verdi's Requiem by the Koninklijk Concertgebouw Orkest led by Riccardo Chailly from the radio on a cassette. This was the first classical singing I really could appreciate. So I went to the shop to buy Verdi's Requiem on record. But the recordings I listened to weren't as fierce as the one I recorded. So I stayed with my cassette.

Now after having sung opera on an amature level for 12 years with playing and singing Rigoletto as highest achievement, I have decided to be a more serious listener to music and I invested in high quality equipment like a Super Audio CD/DVD player and a 7.2 surround receiver. And so I started looking for a Requiem performance with the tempo and furiosity of Chailly and on a higher quality as my cassette, like Super Audio CD (SACD) or DVD preferably multi channel. So far I have found none (although Colin Davis' SACD version comes close).

Since there are connoisseurs on this forum, I wondered if there were amongst you people who would like to listen to the Chailly version (see link above) and tell me your opinion about it and perhaps even advice me on a recording with the same fierceness as Chailly.

If you want to know what I like about Chailly listen for instance to Dies irae (starts on 12:48). I like the tempo. Only Giulini is faster. But not only the tempo I like. Sometimes Chailly (as Verdi would have wanted) throws a complete orchestra into your living room...BAM. I heard a Karajan version which is massive qua sound but sooo slooow. When I hear his version, I think "Karre Jan!" (which sounds like Karajan and is Dutch for "Step on it Jan").

Well, enough said. I very curious about your opinions.

Kind regards,

Lorenz


----------



## Granate

Welcome to Talk Classical, Lorenz. Happy 2018 and have a nice time this year with us!


----------



## Pugg

Hello Lorenz, like Granate I want to welcome you aboard, you can find a lot of discussion in this thread about the requiem.
I did see that one once but never been a Chailly fan, sorry.


----------



## Star

Pugg said:


> My two absolute favourites are:
> 
> Verdi:Requiem
> Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass)
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, Fritz Reiner on Decca and very close second:
> 
> Verdi: Requiem
> Renata Scotto, Agnes Baltsa, Veriano Luchetti and Evgeny Nesterenko
> Philharmonia Orchestra & Ambrosian Chorus, Riccardo Muti
> Formerly on EMI now Warner


I have the Muti and have just ordered Reiner.


----------



## Becca

Some time ago I posted my preference for the Giulini/EMI however I must admit that the Verdi Requiem is one of those pieces which I always think that I should like more than I do! I don't mean that I dislike it but it isn't something I want to listen to very often and which doesn't often engage me (translation: frequently bores me!) Having said all that, tonight I have been listening to the Giulini/Proms performance done around the same time as the studio recording and it is really grabbing my attention. I couldn't tell you why more than in the past ... perhaps the live performance, the big Albert Hall acoustics, even the soloists ... whatever, it definitely will get more 'air time'.


----------



## DavidA

Becca said:


> Some time ago I posted my preference for the Giulini/EMI however I must admit that the Verdi Requiem is one of those pieces which I always think that I should like more than I do! I don't mean that I dislike it but it isn't something I want to listen to very often and which doesn't often engage me (translation: frequently bores me!) Having said all that, tonight I have been listening to the Giulini/Proms performance done around the same time as the studio recording and it is really grabbing my attention. I couldn't tell you why more than in the past ... perhaps the live performance, the big Albert Hall acoustics, even the soloists ... whatever, it definitely will get more 'air time'.


The Giulini requiem was not one of EMI's most distinguished recordings and actually the live recording from Albert Hall is better. The soloists - though not as internationally well known - are generally as good if not better than the EMI. Certainly Shuard has a more appropriate voice that Schwartzkopf for the part. Then the live performance is just that more vital. I'd certainly go for live rather than the studio effort.


----------



## Holden4th

I've just listened to another live Giulini from the RFH on April 26 1964. It's available to listen online via Youtube (there is a BBC video of the performance) or you can hear the BBC Legends CD. It really is worth hearing and while it doesn't knock HvK at La Scala off top spot it comes mighty close.


----------



## mrrkdino

A live recording and only in Mono sound I know but by far the most moving and dynamic performance is the De Sabata live from La Scala in 1951 with the magnificent Renata Tebaldi and wonderful support from Rankin, Prandelli and Rossi-Lemeni. No one sing the soprano line as does Tebaldi. The true voice of an Angel. Only Leontyne Price comes close on the underrated Fritz Reiner, my Stereo choice.
Please try and hear the De Sabata. Not even Toscanini outshines this performance.


----------



## The3Bs

I own and like very much:
Fricsay
Solti
Gardiner
Giulini (EMI & BBC)
Karajan

I also have Reiner's but feel there are some SQ issues with that one...

I am waiting for Teodor Currentzis to release a commercial recording... I was bowled over by a recent performance with the Berlin Philharmonic. This was fantastic, fabulous, unique and spectacular LIVE Verdi Requiem

It could be watched for the a while (during the Corona social distancing policy) for FREE on the Berliner Philarmoniker Digital Concert Hall platform (HD and very good sound)

Berliner Philharmoniker
Teodor Currentzis

Zarina Abaeva soprano
Annalisa Stroppa mezzo-soprano
Sergey Romanovsky tenor
Evgeny Stavinsky bass
musicAeterna Choir

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/52511


----------



## MAS

mrrkdino said:


> A live recording and only in Mono sound I know but by far the most moving and dynamic performance is the De Sabata live from La Scala in 1951 with the magnificent Renata Tebaldi and wonderful support from Rankin, Prandelli and Rossi-Lemeni. No one sing the soprano line as does Tebaldi. The true voice of an Angel. Only Leontyne Price comes close on the underrated Fritz Reiner, my Stereo choice.
> Please try and hear the De Sabata. Not even Toscanini outshines this performance.


Have not heard this one, but I think Tebaldi might have had no trouble with this piece in 1951. Will give it a try, the others seem OK.
Update: 
I heard some of this on YouTube. I would deem this a supplemental choice; the sound is bad in some places, but listenable. The Messa da Requiem needs suberb sound, too! The Karajan video with Price, Cossotto, Pavarotti, Ghiaurov is essential and my first choice for voices. The Giulini for overall devotion, live or EMI studio.


----------



## Holden4th

MAS said:


> Have not heard this one, but I think Tebaldi might have had no trouble with this piece in 1951. Will give it a try, the others seem OK.
> Update:
> I heard some of this on YouTube. I would deem this a supplemental choice; the sound is bad in some places, but listenable. The Messa da Requiem needs suberb sound, too! The Karajan video with Price, Cossotto, Pavarotti, Ghiaurov is essential and my first choice for voices. The Giulini for overall devotion, live or EMI studio.


What is missed with the HvK La Scala recording is the work of Pavarotti. Apparently he wasn't first choice (I think di Stefano was) but illness thrust big Lucy into the limelight with this performance. He is simply magnificent and his voice is so pure at this stage of his career. I have the DVD of this performance and managed to transfer the audio to my sound files. For me, Leontyne Price's wonderful soprano voice is what helps to make this such a great performance. I've heard a lot the others - Reiner, both Fricsays, Giulini, Serafin, the wonderful Toscaninis, de Sabata (with Schwarzkopf), Muti. But as others have said, it's lonely at the top and despite me not being a great fan of Fluffy's he excelled himself here. I'm listening as I write this reply.


----------



## Handelian

The best modern version of this work is the Pappano. Brilliantly recorded and conducted.


----------



## mparta

Holden4th said:


> What is missed with the HvK La Scala recording is the work of Pavarotti. Apparently he wasn't first choice (I think di Stefano was) but illness thrust big Lucy into the limelight with this performance. He is simply magnificent and his voice is so pure at this stage of his career. I have the DVD of this performance and managed to transfer the audio to my sound files. For me, Leontyne Price's wonderful soprano voice is what helps to make this such a great performance. I've heard a lot the others - Reiner, both Fricsays, Giulini, Serafin, the wonderful Toscaninis, de Sabata (with Schwarzkopf), Muti. But as others have said, it's lonely at the top and despite me not being a great fan of Fluffy's he excelled himself here. I'm listening as I write this reply.


Leontyne Price in the HtheK performance would be a religious experience even if this weren't a religious work.


----------



## Handelian

mparta said:


> Leontyne Price in the HtheK performance would be a religious experience even if this weren't a religious work.







The picture and sound quality leaves something to be desired, as does the video direction. The performance is outstanding though


----------



## Heck148

mparta said:


> Leontyne Price in the HtheK performance would be a religious experience even if this weren't a religious work.


She also excels in Reiner's VPO recording, and Solti's 2nd one....


----------



## mparta

just watched the color version on YouTube. 

No words.


----------



## Rogerx

Handelian said:


> The picture and sound quality leaves something to be desired, as does the video direction. The performance is outstanding though


The DVD is not much better alas.


----------



## Baxi

I don't know why, I was always fascinated by Karajan's first recording with the Wiener Singverein.

I think the soloist quartet is excellent.

The Wiener Singverein, although a lay formation, does its job very well.

Right at the beginning, the first bars, the first choir entry and immediately I get goose bumps, magical!


----------



## SearsPoncho

Karajan's Requiem at La Scala is a unicorn. DVD. Young, beardless Pavarotti at his best. Leontyne Price with that creamy, effortless soprano. Ghiaurov, as secure and authoritative as one could get on the low end. And, perhaps surprisingly, Fiorenza Cossotto stealing the show from her all-time all star partners, with a heartfelt, strong performance. I've always admired the mezzo-soprano part the most, and she does not disappoint. The direction (not Karajan) is a bit odd because there are some edited close- ups where the singers are lip-syncing and even the clothes and jewelry they are wearing are different than the clothes they wore at the performance. The chorus is La Scala. It's at La Scala. There is a special vibe to the whole thing. Overall, the performance is a dream. 

For cds there is, of course, the famous Giulini, but I also like a performance Solti directed which has Marilyn Horne on mezzo-s.


----------



## Rogerx

I still love the Reiner most but Muti has some great moment, besides the soprano.


----------



## Agamenon

And the last recording of this requiem by Karajan?

Tomowa -SIntow / Carreras/ Baltsa/ Van Dam?

What do you think about that recording?

https://youtu.be/lLTCQ8BRhes


----------



## MAS

SearsPoncho said:


> Karajan's Requiem at La Scala is a unicorn. DVD. Young, beardless Pavarotti at his best. Leontyne Price with that creamy, effortless soprano. Ghiaurov, as secure and authoritative as one could get on the low end. And, perhaps surprisingly, Fiorenza Cossotto stealing the show from her all-time all star partners, with a heartfelt, strong performance. I've always admired the mezzo-soprano part the most, and she does not disappoint. The direction (not Karajan) is a bit odd because there are some edited close- ups where the singers are lip-syncing and even the clothes and jewelry they are wearing are different than the clothes they wore at the performance. The chorus is La Scala. It's at La Scala. There is a special vibe to the whole thing. Overall, the performance is a dream.
> 
> For cds there is, of course, the famous Giulini, but I also like a performance Solti directed which has Marilyn Horne on mezzo-s.


The problem with the Solti is Sutherland, totally out of phase with the piece.
I love that Karajan La Scala, and have had the sound of the DVD to a CD.


----------



## Rogerx

Agamenon said:


> And the last recording of this requiem by Karajan?
> 
> Tomowa -SIntow / Carreras/ Baltsa/ Van Dam?
> 
> What do you think about that recording?


Just made to be made, overproduction, with even better techniques, ( they say)


----------



## CeeVee

Hi 
I’m a long time lurker and 1st time poster. First, thank you ~everyone~ for teaching me sooooooo much. Before I spend $ (and generally spending WAY more than I should)... well...this board has become invaluable to me these past few years. I have learned so much from you guys. At my old age of 51, I’ve become absolutely consumed, dominated and mounted by the world of classical music. Only for several months now I’ve gotten very deep into opera and choral music. Anyway, thank you kindly my maestros.
So to chime in here...I have 3 Verdi Requiem recordings now:
Gardiner from 1992 on Philips was my first Verdi requiem purchase.
Solti from 1967 with Sutherland and Pavarotti. I DL’d from iTunes because it was labeled as a “digital master”. I really loved the power and voices, but the SQ was not just not sitting well with me. I did some research here and found most people preferred the 2nd Solti release from 1977. Being that I’ve become a huge L. Price fan, I found the 77 Solti release reissued on Sony and on a Japan import (2016)...IT IS STINKIN AMAZING! Powerful, gorgeous, and in very nice SQ. This is my #1 although I haven’t heard Reiner, Giulini and many of the others mentioned on here.

Update:
Found Giulini with Schwarzkopf and Ludwig remaster on iTunes done on Apple Digital Master. Listening to it now, I can’t believe how good it sounds. I must buy it and put my good cans on and focus in on it.

Thanks again!
Chris


----------



## damianjb1

I'd recommend this one. The performance had taken place the night before at La Scala. It was a Toscanini memorial concert. They then went back in the next day and filmed it without an audience.


----------



## damianjb1

SearsPoncho said:


> Karajan's Requiem at La Scala is a unicorn. DVD. Young, beardless Pavarotti at his best. Leontyne Price with that creamy, effortless soprano. Ghiaurov, as secure and authoritative as one could get on the low end. And, perhaps surprisingly, Fiorenza Cossotto stealing the show from her all-time all star partners, with a heartfelt, strong performance. I've always admired the mezzo-soprano part the most, and she does not disappoint. The direction (not Karajan) is a bit odd because there are some edited close- ups where the singers are lip-syncing and even the clothes and jewelry they are wearing are different than the clothes they wore at the performance. The chorus is La Scala. It's at La Scala. There is a special vibe to the whole thing. Overall, the performance is a dream.
> 
> For cds there is, of course, the famous Giulini, but I also like a performance Solti directed which has Marilyn Horne on mezzo-s.


I'm so happy to hear you say that about Cossotto. She's astoundingly good. I'm sure you've noticed that the first note of every phrase is sung dead centre of the note. Not something that can be said about many singers.


----------



## Parley

damianjb1 said:


> View attachment 154485
> 
> 
> I'd recommend this one. The performance had taken place the night before at La Scala. It was a Toscanini memorial concert. They then went back in the next day and filmed it without an audience.


The performance is utterly superb even if the recording isn't quite there


----------



## Frost15

CeeVee said:


> Hi
> I'm a long time lurker and 1st time poster. First, thank you ~everyone~ for teaching me sooooooo much. Before I spend $ (and generally spending WAY more than I should)... well...this board has become invaluable to me these past few years. I have learned so much from you guys. At my old age of 51, I've become absolutely consumed, dominated and mounted by the world of classical music. Only for several months now I've gotten very deep into opera and choral music. Anyway, thank you kindly my maestros.
> So to chime in here...I have 3 Verdi Requiem recordings now:
> Gardiner from 1992 on Philips was my first Verdi requiem purchase.
> Solti from 1967 with Sutherland and Pavarotti. I DL'd from iTunes because it was labeled as a "digital master". I really loved the power and voices, but the SQ was not just not sitting well with me. I did some research here and found most people preferred the 2nd Solti release from 1977. Being that I've become a huge L. Price fan, I found the 77 Solti release reissued on Sony and on a Japan import (2016)...IT IS STINKIN AMAZING! Powerful, gorgeous, and in very nice SQ. This is my #1 although I haven't heard Reiner, Giulini and many of the others mentioned on here.
> 
> Update:
> Found Giulini with Schwarzkopf and Ludwig remaster on iTunes done on Apple Digital Master. Listening to it now, I can't believe how good it sounds. I must buy it and put my good cans on and focus in on it.
> 
> Thanks again!
> Chris


Yes! Solti 1977 release is my favorite and one of the reasons is the sound quality. I can't let go of the Toscanini (mono) release though. There is something about its intensity that makes it very special.


----------



## MAS

Handelian said:


> The picture and sound quality leaves something to be desired, as does the video direction. The performance is outstanding though


Of course, on YT the sound is compressed and not representative!


----------



## Ears

Rogerx said:


> Just made to be made, overproduction, with even better techniques, ( they say)


No, Rogerx. It has the most convincing Day of Judgment of all, with the appeals to God then Jesus, the kneeling, the dooming of the wicked (Rex tremendae -- Recordare -- Ingemisco -- Confutatis) all unified by Karajan's pulse and in the soloists' bewildered singing as if just woken in their pajamas à la George Romero. But you have to listen not watch. It can't be a matinée in the Musikverein. This bridging of the numbers and the finesse it entails, in effect realizing the spiritual dimension, is beyond the likes of Solti and Muti of course.


----------



## Rogerx

Ears said:


> No, Rogerx. It has the most convincing Day of Judgment of all, with the appeals to God then Jesus, the kneeling, the dooming of the wicked (Rex tremendae -- Recordare -- Ingemisco -- Confutatis) all unified by Karajan's pulse and in the soloists' bewildered singing as if just woken in their pajamas à la George Romero. But you have to listen not watch. It can't be a matinée in the Musikverein. This bridging of the numbers and the finesse it entails, in effect realizing the spiritual dimension, is beyond the likes of Solti and Muti of course.


I am not sure I agree, I like the DVD the best then his first recording with Freni. That last one I've heard better works from Karajan,


----------



## Ears

Yes, I think either of the DVDs beats that 1972 studio effort, which was the fifth of his recordings: 

1954, Nov 26, on Orfeo C 728 082 B
1958, Aug 21, on EMI 5 66880 2
1962, Aug 9, on Testament SBT 1491
1967 Jan, on DG (Clouzot movie)
1972 Jan, on DG 413 215-2
1984, Jan 10-16 and June 5-13 on DG 415 091-2 and Sony (Karajan movie) SVD 53481

We shouldn't talk about the soprano part as if it's more important than the alto, tenor or bass, not to mention the choir. Carreras, for instance, in 1984 conveys far more depth than Pavarotti in 1967. And the Bulgarian basses have no equal in the earlier recordings. On the other hand, I can still hear and picture Price-L at the Albert Hall in 1979!


----------



## MAS

Ears said:


> Yes, I think either of the DVDs beats that 1972 studio effort, which was the fifth of his recordings:
> 
> 1954, Nov 26, on Orfeo C 728 082 B
> 1958, Aug 21, on EMI 5 66880 2
> 1962, Aug 9, on Testament SBT 1491
> 1967 Jan, on DG (Clouzot movie)
> 1972 Jan, on DG 413 215-2
> 1984, Jan 10-16 and June 5-13 on DG 415 091-2 and Sony (Karajan movie) SVD 53481
> 
> We shouldn't talk about the soprano part as if it's more important than the alto, tenor or bass, not to mention the choir. Carreras, for instance, in 1984 conveys far more depth than Pavarotti in 1967. And the Bulgarian basses have no equal in the earlier recordings. On the other hand, I can still hear and picture Price-L at the Albert Hall in 1979!


Yes, but sorry, this list of years and labels tell me nothing, unless you attach name (s) to them like the 1984 Karajan.


----------



## Ears

MAS said:


> Yes, but sorry, this list of years and labels tell me nothing, unless you attach name (s) to them like the 1984 Karajan.


It was a reply to Rogerx. They are all Karajan. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## MAS

Ears said:


> It was a reply to Rogerx. They are all Karajan. Sorry for any confusion.


Not all all; my confusion.


----------

